# الرجاء المساعده



## boeing747 (11 يناير 2018)

اخواني ارجو المساعده انا مهندس ميكانيا احب اتخصص في الحريق وهنالك كثير من المعلومات المفيده في الموقع لكني ضللت طريق البدايه ارجو المساعه 
من اول ما استلم الخرطه من المعماري وشكرا مقدما


----------

